# We Lost an Amazing Stallion Today



## saddlebred99

Lunenburg County, an absolutely amazing saddlebred, passed away at our barn today. He had such a great mind and he passed that down to all of his foals. He is the grandsire to our 3 year old and we couldn't be more grateful to get the chance to own and love a horse from his bloodlines. We know she will be an amazing show horse just like him. 

Lunenburg truly left hoof prints on all of our hearts. We will miss you. May you forever live on in the hearts of all those that had the chance to meet, own, and love you. Gone but never forgotten, Lunenburg County, "The Great Black Stallion."

http://rs76.pbsrc.com/albums/j13/AN.../IMG_236708695800725_zpsqrith87y.jpeg~320x480

http://rs76.pbsrc.com/albums/j13/AN.../IMG_236704224731388_zps4ol6jgt4.jpeg~320x480


----------



## tinyliny

fabulous steed! how old was he ?


----------



## saddlebred99

Thank you! He was 37 years old. He was having a really hard time breathing and the vet said if we kept him alive he would just be suffering. We decided it was best to let him go.


----------



## texasgal

He was beautiful. So sorry for your loss..


----------



## saddlebred99

Thank you


----------



## anndankev

Fabulous steed is a very good description of him.

You gave him a long grand life, and now have his legacy.

Very sorry for you, yet happy for you also.


----------



## karliejaye

What a magnificent horse! My condolences to you on his loss, but what a long, great life he had! God speed, Lunenburg.


----------



## saddlebred99

Thank you guys  We will miss him for sure but couldn't be more thankful to have owned such a magnificent horse. He was beautiful inside and out and had the biggest heart with love to share with everyone he met. Despite his hot nature he had the best personality; anyone could handle him which made him a truly remarkable stallion <3


----------



## alexischristina

37 certainly isn't a shameful age to go! He was beautiful, and sounds like he had a beautiful personality as well. At 37 he certainly got to live a full, long life, didn't he? Sorry for your loss, and so glad you get to keep a piece of him with you.


----------



## saddlebred99

Thank you


----------



## SueC

Nice horse... sorry for your loss. It's good that you have progeny. We lost a stud stallion to a twisted bowel at age 24 eight years ago and it shocked us deeply, he was such a nice horse and not even old yet. It's a great consolation to be riding one of his sons, who is also the great-grandson of a mare I learnt to ride on as a child. Hold on to those connections... we can't prevent the eventual loss of our horses, but it's easier if they have left offspring. We've also lost lovely horses who never had offspring...


----------



## Tronic

What a beautiful horse! He was quite the looker, and I am glad you were able to have his bloodlines in a horse of your own. He lived a long wonderful life and was well loved! It's never easy losing an animal and for that I am sorry. Time heals all wounds, and I wish you all the time you need!


----------



## Mercy98

Sorry for your loss! he was a beautiful horse!


----------

